# ZeeBaas drool



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sorry if reposting.

Just wondering if anyone else would part with a body organ for such a nice bit of gear.
http://www.zeebaas.com/kayaking.html

I'll ask my sugar mummy for an advance.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

A client of mine has 4 of them! :shock:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

BigGee said:


> Oh come on Dave ... only and easy 9 hunge each or thereabouts!
> 
> What are their better models worth? ;-)
> 
> Gee


$900 hey, I was too scared to look. 
It can stay on the wish list for now, along with a Jigging Master PE2 casting reel, Smith Nirai, Carpenter stickbait rod, etc etc etc....

I'd better avoid dropping over to Richard's place and seeing his 4 reels in the flesh.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The equivalent Stella is 200 grams lighter, 6.2-1 retrieve, has about the same amount of drag and has ball bearings, lots of ball bearings.


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

ArWeTherYet said:


> The equivalent Stella is 200 grams lighter, 6.2-1 retrieve, has about the same amount of drag and has ball bearings, lots of ball bearings.


Yep, but can they do this?
http://www.zeebaas.com/skisher.html

Skishing - "Skishing is the contraction of the words "Ski" & "Fishing" - which occurs when a large fish provides a good tow through the water when hooked. This is an extreme form of surfcasting, whereby a wetsuit & fin clad fisherman targets saltwater fish with rod & reel while swimming." :lol: :lol:


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

At 630g you don't need a weightbelt.


----------



## Isokaze (Sep 27, 2008)

I love one of those . My advice is

avoid


----------

